# Sambuca Man vs Ecto



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Been a while thought I would stick a journal up.

No real goals other than to lose bodyfat and gain muscle at the sametime using some jiggery pokery.

Currently training 6 x per week 3 on 1 off.

Split is

Chest + Back

Legs - Fronts

Delts, tris, Bis

off

Chest + Back

Legs - Hams

Delts, tris, bis

cardio is HIIT post workout and 15mins LISS when i can.

Diet is changed weekly depending on weigh on Friday mornings.

Non Training Days looks like

breakie - Turkey, Eggs, tomatoes, mushrooms, cashews

Meal 2 - lean mince, veg, olives

Meal 3 - chicken, veg, macadamias, feta cheese

Meal 4 - salmon, eggs, cottage cheese, veg

Meal 5 - Steak, veg

bed - casein, total yoghurt

Training -

Breakie - leam mince, eggs, veg

Meal 2 - chicken avocado, veg

Meal 3 - turkey, veg, cashews, blueberries

pre gym - whey, coconut oil

just before gym - maltodextrin, EAAs

intra - pepto pro, eaas, maltodextrin

post jasmin rice, chicken, weetabix, almond milk, apple, vit C

bed - casein, cashew butter.

Gear wise just been cruising on Apollo sustanon as i just cba to jab lol

Stats

6ft2

200lbs approx

I am in no rush with anything and have no goal other than to get stronger and leaner and more muscle (not asking for much).

Instead of relying on gear like I did last year when i went to 220+lbs i have been keeping my diet SUPER tight and with this and 1ml of sustanon a week held my weight and dropped bodyfat.

Ill get some pics up if someone will take them at the gym lol


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

In. Slow and steady gains for the win mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> In. Slow and steady gains for the win mate


Cheers jon. im getting leaner by the week and holding weight so diet seems to be working sound! very happy with it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In like foreskin.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

You skinny fat cúnt!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> In like foreskin.


thought it was bout time to do a journal been a while lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> thought it was bout time to do a journal been a while lol


Yeah yeah, just make sure we train next week!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Day off today. Going to go do some liss at the gym in a bit. Need to stretch my legs after Tuesday's leg session. Painful today lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Day off today. Going to go do some liss at the gym in a bit. Need to stretch my legs after Tuesday's leg session. Painful today lol


Day off from life you bum!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

In pal! How come your doing low carbs, you find that works better for you?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

In for this 

Any reason for both Peptpro and EAA during??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> In pal! How come your doing low carbs, you find that works better for you?


Ye mate been holding 200lbs and getting leaner. When I smash carbs I have to really smash them to grow but look ****. High Fats and carbs round workout really been working nicely.

Not sure what next stage will be i.e adding some size again. Tbh I'm just happy where I have come from and am in this for the long haul


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> In for this
> 
> Any reason for both Peptpro and EAA during??


Well it would b bcaas and eaas but I stashed a ton of pepto pro when I repped for gonutrition lol

From reading it seems a good addition faster absorption and larger amino range


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Well it would b bcaas and eaas but I stashed a ton of pepto pro when I repped for gonutrition lol
> 
> From reading it seems a good addition faster absorption and larger amino range


Fair enough mate 

Ever thought of adding in any fancier carbs like karbolyn etc??

Like the look of the diet by the way mate. Should recomp nicely on that :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Fair enough mate
> 
> Ever thought of adding in any fancier carbs like karbolyn etc??
> 
> Like the look of the diet by the way mate. Should recomp nicely on that :thumb:


Ye when ive finished this bag of malto I'll either try cyclic dextrin or karabolyn.

U tried either?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye when ive finished this bag of malto I'll either try cyclic dextrin or karabolyn.
> 
> U tried either?


Using HBCD now mate up to 50g intra at the moment and zero bloat issues! One scoop of malto and I look preggers :lol:

Going to try karbolyn next!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Using HBCD now mate up to 50g intra at the moment and zero bloat issues! One scoop of malto and I look preggers :lol:
> 
> Going to try karbolyn next!


Ye I'll let you try it. Ye I bloat too. I'll read up on karabolyn I was gna get some last year but didn't in the end


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ye I'll let you try it. Ye I bloat too. I'll read up on karabolyn I was gna get some last year but didn't in the end


It's similar to HCBD in the sense that it has a low osmolality and a high molecular weight.... this means it passes the stomach much quicker and with it acts as a pump pulling nutrients and water along with it.

Both act to empty stomach quicker, meaning faster absorption of nutrients!!

Differences wise HCBD are made up of clusters and Karbolyn made from monosaccharide's joined together by glycosidic bonds..... Any real world difference between the two is negligible IMO


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Subbed mate !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In for pics of your mrs


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Ye mate been holding 200lbs and getting leaner. When I smash carbs I have to really smash them to grow but look ****. High Fats and carbs round workout really been working nicely.
> 
> Not sure what next stage will be i.e adding some size again. Tbh I'm just happy where I have come from and am in this for the long haul


Pretty much what i've done with Clarky mate and he seems to like the higher fats and less carbs to.

you've defo gained mate and looking well, so keep plugging away. this game i think is all about hard work and patience


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> In for pics of your mrs


Doing a glute spread!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Pretty much what i've done with Clarky mate and he seems to like the higher fats and less carbs to.
> 
> you've defo gained mate and looking well, so keep plugging away. this game i think is all about hard work and patience


Ye suits us ectos who burn carbs off in mere seconds lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Trained with mate today

Always do opposites and train 3 on 1 off so train everything twice within the week.

Flat bb 120kg x 8 reps

Cable x over

Flys

Widegrip pull ups

Widegrip rows supersetted with narrow

Narrow grip cable rows

Then showed my mate how to squat lol as Dont get to train with him a lot.

Good quick session. Reckon could of done 3 plates a side on flat bb even though been on barely any carbs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> You skinny fat cúnt!


This



Ginger Ben said:


> In for pics of your mrs


This



R0BLET said:


> Doing a glute spread!


and this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

View attachment 161105


She's competing June I think it is



Chelsea said:


> This
> 
> This
> 
> and this


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 161105
> 
> 
> She's competing June I think it is


I can put her tan and oil on if you like mate....you know....only coz im experienced etc :whistling:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

in!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Trained with mate today
> 
> Always do opposites and train 3 on 1 off so train everything twice within the week.
> 
> ...


Top benching buddy.. might go for 3 plates myself tonight


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I can put her tan and oil on if you like mate....you know....only coz im experienced etc :whistling:


Her legs are bigger than mine lol. And her ass :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Her legs are bigger than mine lol. And her ass :thumb:


We both know her arms are too mate......and chest, back and shoulders :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Top benching buddy.. might go for 3 plates myself tonight


Yeah, at a Chinese buffet you fat cùnt!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice pressing *****


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, at a Chinese buffet you fat cùnt!


Pizza you mean Cnut :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Pizza you mean Cnut :lol:


True PMSL

Just ordered pizza  God I'm a fat ****! I've already wrote this weekend off


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> True PMSL
> 
> Just ordered pizza  God I'm a fat ****! I've already wrote this weekend off


If didn't have my weekly weigh in tomorrow Id join you ...... Got a feeling pizza might skew my weight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> If didn't have my weekly weigh in tomorrow Id join you ...... Got a feeling pizza might skew my weight


You'd gain 12lb knowing you lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You'd gain 12lb knowing you lol


Yeah of water and fat lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah of water and fat lol


1g of fat gained lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 1g of fat gained lol


11lbs of lovely water too 

I'll admit I seem to get away with some hideous cheats


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> 11lbs of lovely water too
> 
> I'll admit I seem to get away with some hideous cheats


Gainz brah, GAINZ!!

Yeah i don't do too bad tbh 

I'll try and get a snap of this takeaway


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

After reading this I really want a chinese buffet!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Curry on the way here.

Oh nice session Sam, strong benching, thought you were weak lol. Stronger than rob


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong benching mate, you sure you're just on a cruise :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Curry on the way here.
> 
> Oh nice session Sam, strong benching, thought you were weak lol. Stronger than rob



View attachment 161110


Mine 

Oi cùnty bollocks!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 161110
> 
> 
> Mine
> ...


Fat cúnt


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Went down gym again and did bis and tris with my mate. Pumped to fuxk. Gonna jab a **** ton of gear tmoZ

Do some hgh

1 box of igf1 for some epic pump

And some rip240

Might get some winny to next week lol

Think I had to much pre workout for the second time today


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Diet changing for tonight only

Pre bed meal - 40g protein from casein, 150g oats, 20g nutella/choc spread, 20g nut butter, 20g jam, 1 banana 1 omega 3 tab


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Agree with U on the low carbs mate steady lean mass beats looking tubby all day long


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Agree with U on the low carbs mate steady lean mass beats looking tubby all day long


Ye going well mate ty


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea mate I ain't seen a dumbbell in long time but getting back on it in jan and will compete if I get q chance in July

Will follow u for time being hahahaj....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Yea mate I ain't seen a dumbbell in long time but getting back on it in jan and will compete if I get q chance in July
> 
> Will follow u for time being hahahaj....


Get on it bro!!!!!! Nothing better than smashing it at gym


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Went down gym again and did bis and tris with my mate. Pumped to fuxk. Gonna jab a **** ton of gear tmoZ
> 
> Do some hgh
> 
> ...


Junkie!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Non training day today. so plenty of fats and protein.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Curious to What gear your on in total now?

Good Weight and reps on your bench. Don't you do 1 rep max?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Craig92 said:


> Curious to What gear your on in total now?
> 
> Good Weight and reps on your bench. Don't you do 1 rep max?


cheers mate, never do 1 rep maxs lol, i love getting pumped and just train for fun really. dont enjoy lifting to heavy :lol:

just been doing 1ml of sustanon a week so250mg of gear a week. I do want to add more in but holding back at the moment on that front. in past ive done high anabolic high androgen blasts over 6-8 week blasts. (been crusing since January)

im going to add some HGH in just for recovery as its battering me training so much at the moment. so probably just 2iu before bed as it stands.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

FairPlay, doing well off just 1ml. Pretty Big lad too!!

Keep up the training mate, doing well.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Craig92 said:


> FairPlay, doing well off just 1ml. Pretty Big lad too!!
> 
> Keep up the training mate, doing well.


Cheers buddy. I'm small actually as I'm

A tall fuxker. Getting there though. Next 6 months if I can get 210lbs at 12-14% bf that be good


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Diets been but **** since last night first time in a few months I have varied more than one meal on a weekend.

Think ive needed it as been so tired.

Did hams and abs at gym today.

I love chop and wok


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Diets been but **** since last night first time in a few months I have varied more than one meal on a weekend.
> 
> Think ive needed it as been so tired.
> 
> ...


Wtf is chop and wok?

Bet my diet has beaten yours for how bad it's been


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chop and wok is like the mcdonalds of Chinese it's good lol

Fuxking run down today. Sore throat head ache, so gonna rest.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Chop and wok is like the mcdonalds of Chinese it's good lol
> 
> Fuxking run down today. Sore throat head ache, so gonna rest.


Oooh, Sounds good to me lol

Pussy! MTFU!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bloody hell, you weren't BS'n when you said a low amount of gear, may as well claim natty on 1ml per week haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Bloody hell, you weren't BS'n when you said a low amount of gear, may as well claim natty on 1ml per week haha


haha ye. added some rip240 in 1ml 2-3 times a week now. got some hgh ready will use 2-4iu a day just for recovery


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday was chest.  normally do chest and back but get trained by my mate Dave who trains my mrs. so jumped in with them (the gym).

didnt do loads but was ruined

bench 5 x 8 reps working up then down only light but focusing on 4010 tempo

flys 5 x max reps focusing on squeeze and stretching my chest out.

that was it really lol but was ruined find focusing on being steady and slow really good  time under tension


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Yesterday was chest.  normally do chest and back but get trained by my mate Dave who trains my mrs. so jumped in with them (the gym).
> 
> didnt do loads but was ruined
> 
> ...


Slow negatives and more focus on each rep makes a huge difference I think. It's what I've started doing recently and defo feel it more afterwards.

How do you find training chest and back together? You not fcuked as bet the session is hard going, or do you split it an do that twice a week and do chest heavy and more isolation on one session and the next Vice versa?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Slow negatives and more focus on each rep makes a huge difference I think. It's what I've started doing recently and defo feel it more afterwards.
> 
> How do you find training chest and back together? You not fcuked as bet the session is hard going, or do you split it an do that twice a week and do chest heavy and more isolation on one session and the next Vice versa?


Sorry for hijack but I trained Chest/Back together... One day heavy chest and more pump style for back and next time vice versa.. Heavy days hit my main compounds such as flat bench, deads, rows and pump days more isolation exercises

Really like it to be honest.. growing more than ever before


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> haha ye. added some rip240 in 1ml 2-3 times a week now. got some hgh ready will use 2-4iu a day just for recovery


I'd go 4iu mate, 2iu is the recommended dose for anti-ageing, 4iu and over is where its at for bodybuilding.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck @Sambuca 

I'll follow when time permits mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Slow negatives and more focus on each rep makes a huge difference I think. It's what I've started doing recently and defo feel it more afterwards.
> 
> How do you find training chest and back together? You not fcuked as bet the session is hard going, or do you split it an do that twice a week and do chest heavy and more isolation on one session and the next Vice versa?


its hard mate but ive found it great.

my split is 3on 1off. the sessions are different though so legs 1 hits quads, legs 2 hits hams its pretty smart so i feel fine generally, using loads of supplements to help recovery but think some hgh needed now as have taken a battering lol.

chest/back

legs

delts-arms

chest back days look like this

Chest & back 1:

Flat db press - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Incline db press - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Pec dec machine - 1 set 15-20 reps, tempo 4121

Chest stretch, on a flat bench holding dbs for 40-60 secs

Wide grip chins - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Seated row, narrow grip - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010, 1 triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps on first set

Over grip bb row - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Lat pull down - 1 set, 15-20 reps

Lat stretch, hang for 40-60 secs

then

Chest & back 2:

Decline bb press - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Flat smith press - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Pec dec cable flies - 1 set 15-20 reps, tempo 4121

Stretch stretch, on a flat bench holding dbs for 40-60 secs

Narrow, hammer grip chins - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Mid back row machine - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010, 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps on the first set

Rack pull - 2 sets of 8-10 reps, tempo 4010

Lat pull down - 1 set, 15-20 reps

Lat stretch, hang chin bar for 40-60 secs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I'd go 4iu mate, 2iu is the recommended dose for anti-ageing, 4iu and over is where its at for bodybuilding.


ye think im gonna split 7am/pre bed undecided yet or just 4iu post workout or 4iu prework with igf for some pump lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye think im gonna split 7am/pre bed undecided yet or just 4iu post workout or 4iu prework with igf for some pump lol


Id go post workout mate when you need it which is for recovery, you'll get a pump no matter what.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck @Sambuca
> 
> I'll follow when time permits mate.


thanks buddy!  heads down and just getting on with training and diet. ill never look like a bodybuilder but maybe ill look like i go gym one day haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Id go post workout mate when you need it which is for recovery, you'll get a pump no matter what.


ye ill do that  off to the gym in a minute so will sort it out


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye ill do that  off to the gym in a minute so will sort it out


Good choice. What Gh you using?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha ye. added some rip240 in 1ml 2-3 times a week now. got some hgh ready will use 2-4iu a day just for recovery


Still by your standards that's still amount lol

Good luck with it all mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Sorry for hijack but I trained Chest/Back together... One day heavy chest and more pump style for back and next time vice versa.. Heavy days hit my main compounds such as flat bench, deads, rows and pump days more isolation exercises
> 
> Really like it to be honest.. growing more than ever before


Yeah that's what I was thinking. Never trained like that before but bet it could be decent


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. Never trained like that before but bet it could be decent


Perfect upper body pump 

Great for helping increasing frequency of body parts too, pairing two big muscle groups together.. just need to factor in recovery!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Good choice. What Gh you using?


Genetech proved good in tests. I normslly use half hyge half genetech and never been able to tell difference if I'm honest. bit more than expensive than hyge though. Need more hyge :turned:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Still by your standards that's still amount lol
> 
> Good luck with it all mate


From what I did this time last year im on **** all Pmsl. I might do a crazy blast again some time. I put 83lbs on in 5months got some good stretch marks Pmsl most of that weight on my head :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> From what I did this time last year im on **** all Pmsl. I might do a crazy blast again some time. I put 83lbs on in 5months got some good stretch marks Pmsl most of that weight on my head :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 161362


That's what it was like to start rob lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Genetech proved good in tests. I normslly use half hyge half genetech and never been able to tell difference if I'm honest. bit more than expensive than hyge though. Need more hyge :turned:


So is Hyge sh1te now? I cant keep up with whats good and whats not anymore! Why cant all gear just be great and all those drug dealers be honest!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So is Hyge sh1te now? I cant keep up with whats good and whats not anymore! Why cant all gear just be great and all those drug dealers be honest!


i dont think so but i think hyge is hard to get at the moment. +_+


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Today Legs

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press 3 heavy sets

hamstring curls

GHR

calves

HIIT 8 x 15 sec sprints/15mins liss

the focus rs is in for repairs tomoz hope its not another expensive job :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sprints after legs??? How? Why? Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sprints after legs??? How? Why? Lol


lol i wouldnt normall on leg day. needed to stretch my hams out so liss helped ^_^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

chest today struggled with weight as been rough past few days. 120kg couldnt do more than 2 lol struggled to get it up fml 

been a good week. come in leaner even though had a few days where diet has been bit ****. got another 4 weeks of current training and diet so will keep plugging away and reassess in december


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well not much going on just been training hard and kept head on task this week. diet to point.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well not much going on just been training hard and kept head on task this week. diet to point.


How's the job search looking?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> How's the job search looking?


Doing my magazine mate. Been cold calling all week :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Doing my magazine mate. Been cold calling all week :lol:


Hope it goes to plan mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ye going well lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

trained 6 on 1 off last week. not much to report had bad stomach most of week starting to feel better now. so was off diet from wednesday. weight dropped to lowest I have been for ages mainly due to being run down so much past few weeks foods been going in and straight through most of last week :lol:

trained chest today was going to do it with back but hit it so hard i was ruined.

still undecided what to do gear wise.

Got some Apollo Equimast coming might add that in and run something like. I havent really run anything for ages so be nice to do a big blast.

Sustanon 4ml a week

equimast 2ml

tren300 1-1.5ml

winny on top might switch for m1t or oxy after xmas depending on my condition (i get a even bigger fatter head :lol: )

4iu hgh when i remember.

birthday this week so drinks and favourite restaurant saturday with friends cant wait^^


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> trained 6 on 1 off last week. not much to report had bad stomach most of week starting to feel better now. so was off diet from wednesday. weight dropped to lowest I have been for ages mainly due to being run down so much past few weeks foods been going in and straight through most of last week :lol:
> 
> trained chest today was going to do it with back but hit it so hard i was ruined.
> 
> ...


MTFU and you're a junkie 

Oh and your head cannot get any bigger lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How's things going mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> How's things going mate?


His sex change was a success, he's now called samantha and owns little B cup boobies and a 4" clit.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> His sex change was a success, he's now called samantha and owns little B cup boobies and a 4" clit.





RACK said:


> How's things going mate?


Sound other than I did to much gear yesterday and lifted to much now I feel like death lol :-(


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Sound other than I did to much gear yesterday and lifted to much now I feel like death lol :-(


MTFU


----------

